# Your top 3 photos:  1st Quarter 2019



## Peeb (Apr 19, 2019)

That's right- let's see your 3 favorites from Jan 1- March 31.

I'll start  (photos in no particular order)
1.   Foggy pond



Foggy pond by Peeb OK, on Flickr

2.  Having a good tine (alternate title: get to the point)



Fork by Peeb OK, on Flickr

3.   Before, during, after



Eclipse:  before, during, after by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Apr 19, 2019)

1.  Miss K



 

2.  Snickers


 

3.  Magnolia


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 19, 2019)

Ooh.  First two posts have set the bar high!

Getting performance anxiety now!

Foggy Pond and Miss K are sublime, beautiful images.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 19, 2019)

1. Temple Bells


 

2. Brick Walls


 

3. Third Class


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 19, 2019)

Excellent images in this thread!

Here are mine.




All Hail the King of the Snowies by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Great Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Female Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 20, 2019)

Camera: Fuji XE-1
Lenses: Fuji 18-55mm - OM Zuiko 50mm - Meike fisheye 6.5mm

View attachment 171830

 View attachment 171831

View attachment 171829


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2019)

@CherylL Miss K is _very_ special. I love everything about that photo! 
Great thread and wonderful submissions all!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2019)

DSC_2536.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




DSC_2375.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




DSC_2395.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2019)

January


 

February


 

March


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## CherylL (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @CherylL Miss K is _very_ special. I love everything about that photo!
> Great thread and wonderful submissions all!



Thanks All!  And thanks to the black/white photos posted on the forum for inspiration.

Enjoyed seeing everyone's top 3.  More inspiration


----------



## Winona (Apr 22, 2019)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Peeb (Apr 23, 2019)

Good stuff!  You guys have really brought it in this thread!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 24, 2019)

absolutely beautiful photos........ just wow..........


----------

